# Major Help Needed !!!!



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

The owner has asked me to come up with a dish that he ate while he was at a health resort in Thailand.....

It was a soup that they had for breakfast...from the way he describes it it sounds like a congee but ....

In Thailand this dish is known as khao tom gung I think...???

But.....


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

i looked this up on several sites, and each one led me to the deffinition of congee, i don't know if possibly this specific dish is seasoned differently,,, but aparently thats all it is.


----------



## soussweets (Apr 12, 2003)

if you don't have this book then you need to find it . it is one of my favorites and a fountain of asian food healing information. it has several different congee recipies and details their health giving uses. A SPOONFULL OF GINGER by nina simonds. i love this book.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Ronn,

You're going to have to elaborate with more details in order for us to help. Exactly how did he describe it? Color? Flavor? Specific ingredients?

Asking what a specific recipe is for congee from a particular establishment is like asking for the specific apple pie recipe from one restaurant. The more specific you are, the better we'll be able to help.


----------



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

Sorry you are right....

He said it is a soup with delicate flavours, a light broth with a small potion of rice, snd then it varied to what the other ingrediants were...
He said it is not a congee. 
But it had similarities in some ways....

Ok I never said my job was easy.....


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

No problem Ronn... no details on ingredients? Can you ask if what meat, if any, was used? Or if it was made with shrimp/prawns? Anything detectable like cilantro, lemon grass, etc?

What's his definition of congee?

'Congee' is a very generic term for "rice soup" (boiled rice - usually day old rice - and water). It varies as much in Asian Countries as "chicken soup" varies here in the states.

'Khao Tom'=Boiled rice
'Goong' =Prawn, Shrimp

Of course, this will undoubtedly be spelled different ways in English.

Here are recipes for you:

Khao Tom Goong

Thai Rice Soup

Khao Tom Gai (Thai Rice Soup with Chicken)

Thai Rice Soup w/Chicken

Shrimp and Rice Soup

Hope this helps!


----------



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

Don't take this the wrong way but I did those "searches" and came up with all the same recipes......

The hard part is that he was addement that it is a breakfast soup that was why I was hoping for some deeper input or understanding .

Thank you from the bottem of my heart for the effort.

Ronn


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

LOL... Ok, I don't doubt it was a breakfast soup. 

I posted all the recipes above because they are specifically eaten as "breakfast soups" as you can check at each link.

The research was based off the information you provided. Again, if you can inquire and get more details, that will help.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Ronn

TOM YUM SOUP.

recepie should be easily tracked down on the net.
mike


----------

